# per NFS Verzeichnis unter /etc/ exportieren



## Joerg66 (29. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einem Raspi unter /etc/openhab2/
die Verzeichnisse item, sitemaps u.a. die ich von einem andern Rechner bearbeiten will.
Meine /etc/exports sieht so aus:
/etc/openhab2      *(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,all_squash)

und auf dem Client die auto.openhab:
OpenHab         -fstype=nfs,rw,retry=0,username=pi,password=geheim      192.168.2.115:/etc/openhab2

der User pi ist der Gruppe "openhab" hinzugefügt, welcher das Verzeichnis auf dem Server gehört.
Der Client legt zwar unter /mnt das Verzeichnis "OpenHab" an (also /mnt/OpenHab,
aber dies ist leer.
Was habe ich vergessen????? Komme hier echt nicht weiter und wäre für einen Tip sehr dankbar.


----------

